# This is what I get...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

For leaving my bunker. My girl Yesenia and I hooked up with Doogie466, Jimmy Ray and The EVP for a herf at our favorite spot Hudson Valley Cigars. Little did I know Pete (The EVP) was hired by EKGOTSKILLZZ to take me out. Earlier in the day Pete met up with Edward at Atlantic Cigars and received his assignment and the weapons to do the Job. Edward sent several fine sticks and I was beaten up side the head right in front of my girl. I did fight back however and Pete left with a limp. I believe he will never work for someone else again.

Thank you Edward there several of my favs in there!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice shot, and choice in cigars. Good going!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, great hit and selection


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

those smokes look very tastey ....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool I'm glad pete made it after getting lost


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Dozer had a hit put on him and survived. Cool...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

great hit and great smokes


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice selection you got there


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn getting smacked down in front of your girl! That has to hurt. But what the hell, you got some good cigars from it.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

EK should have hired a better hitman.:lol: nice smokes


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there! the man hired a hit man!!! sweet!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

More hand to hand...nice ambush. get well soon Dozer!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice selection of sticks!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's some good stuff there!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

NIce hit!!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, Now there are contracted hit men to watch out for. Nice jobs, Pete, Edward. Mike, you probably deserved it.:lol:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice. What are the 3rd stick from the left and the one with the Q on it?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

a fine selection indeed


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice selection there!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Man, ther have been some serious hits lately on some major players.......I love it..........lil ol noobs rock!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice hit...look like it was painful:lol:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Some great smokes there!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mountchuck said:


> Very nice. What are the 3rd stick from the left and the one with the Q on it?


The third stick is one of these...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t23247-live-rocky-patel-renaissance-review.html

The other is La Perfecta cameroon. <<Never heard of this one before.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some tastey sticks!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a top ten play nominee to me, nice hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done, EK!! There are a fuew in that I love to try!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes-Is anyone safe???


----------

